# How do I make the bugs stick?!



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Velco
Double Sided Tape 
Thumb Tack/ Push Pins
Poke a hole in each insect and hang them from small command hooks ($1 for 20 at 99 cent store, no damage to the wall after)


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

ZOTS!! Removable glue dots -- they can be found in any craft store like Michaels or JoAnns or in Walmart or Target in the scrapbook section. They are clear round dots so you can't see them and the bugs look like the are crawling. The come in other brand names besides ZOTS just as long as they say glue dots and don't say permanent -- they work great!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, that rubber stuff is hard to get things to stick. 

My solution last year: Sew velcro to the bottom of the bugs, and tack the other side of the velcro to the wall with the many suggestions already posted.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

For spiders I have done this: Set it on the back of your fingers between the 1st and 2nd knuckle, index and middle finger. Put a pin head dab of hot glue on the bugs back. Then real fast, hold it up and touch it to the ceiling, then drop your hand back down. The glue will stick, then "string" and at some point the bug will hang and no longer rest on the back of your fingers. Drop down slow and it will string shorter (cools at the same rate), faster and you get a longer string. Fun way to make hanging bugs, the glue string is nearly invisible. 

Just yank them off after Halloween and you can usually scrap the tiny spot of glue off with a fingernail.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

BTW, I second those 3M Command pads, they are awesome. I buy the smallest ones on eBay for cheap and you can cut the pads into even smaller bits (leave a "tail" on them so you can "stretch" them off afterward). For YEARS I struggled to find ways to hang stuff and damaged walls and paint constantly. Those things are a GodSend. Pricey for the bigger ones at Home D and such, key is to get a whole pile via eBay well before Halloween.

Great for hanging tattered cloths too....


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Zots!! They are the bomb!


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

does zots remove paint from the wall. I hate that sticky tac stuff. I always end up with residue on my walls and have to paint every year. This year I used painters tape to put up my scene setters but it is not sticking very well.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Tippy, I don't have any experience with the zots on paint. I have only used them for my spiders in the shower and I don't have a problem with them there.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

I own a gift basket business,and I use glue dots,you know the ones where it's hard to pull the products apart...lol,although that's mainly on cellephaneor double sided tape,you can purchase either of those at Michaels.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Tippy said:


> does zots remove paint from the wall. I hate that sticky tac stuff. I always end up with residue on my walls and have to paint every year. This year I used painters tape to put up my scene setters but it is not sticking very well.


I use them on all surfaces all over my house from the walls, windows, mirrors, showers and floors. So far, I have not experienced any problem with removing paint -- but you can always test it and make sure you before you use them everywhere. The only surface I have had a problem removing glue dots/zots from is paper.


----------

